# Sent Some tackle to some Sailors overseas. Check these pics!!!



## Terminator Tackle (Aug 30, 2011)

Sent this gear to these guys as a thank you for their service.. I have since sent rigs, lures, hooks and baits.. I enjoy their stories like when they trolled the Mediterranean and Hooked a big blue Marlin....Fish spooled him in minutes but he got lucky and it broke close to the fish...


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

NICE!!


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------

